# Houston, TX: F, b&t GSD puppy needs a foster home



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Is there anyone in or near Houston that can foster this puppy for us? We got 3 GSD pups dumped on us at our Petco adoption event the same day I found this one so we are just busting at the seams and need foster homes badly. Our website is: Second Chance German Shepherd Rescue Houston


My boyfriend and I rescued this little girl from a warehouse north of Humble. If anyone knows about the area known as the corridor of cruelty, it is pretty much an environment like that. It is a dumping ground for dogs and they just waste away. I got a frantic call from a fellow rescue friend begging me to go look at this GSD puppy that someone had dumped. Sure enough she was an adorable, young, black and tan GSD pup and was just skin and bones. She greeted us happily and was not shy at all. Mani and I immediately took her to a vet and had her vaccinated and tested for parasites and heartworms. She is heartworm positive and infested with hook worms and whip worms which have made her somewhat anemic. She is on panacur and a vitamin supplement. I took her to work with me(a boarding facility) and bathed her once in dawn and then in a soothing oatmeal shampoo. She was skirmish about the bath but it was probably the first one she has ever had. The amount of dirt that came off of her was really sad. I also clipped her nails(they were horrible for such a young pup!) and she was very tolerant of that.

She is all set up in her own room with a 71 degree temp and a king-sized suite with a kuranda bed, blankets, a rug, and 24 hour access to clean water  Flora has her adult teeth in and I am thinking she is around 6 months. She is so petite right now from being so malnourished but I am hoping she blossoms beautifully, and I'm sure she will with good care  Oh, we got her name from the security guard who was taking care of her, her name is Flora. Flora, the guard, wanted little Flora to go to a GSD rescue because she was afraid when the workers come back to work on Monday they would abuse her or take her home and she would never have a good life. Flora is now safe and sound with Second Chance!

Flora has the most amazing eyes, she is missing that spark in them right now but I know they will come to life in time. Flora so far has been incredible sweet with all people that she meets and she rides so well in the car, she just curls up and minds her own business quietly. She also doesn't mind being picked up and held. I have not tested her with other dogs yet because of the state she is in and she needs her boosters in 3 weeks, but so far she has met dogs through fences at work and has shown no aggression. She lived with a couple pit bull mixes at the warehouse and didn't really mind them. Flora will need a foster home, being a young pup it is especially important that she is in a home environment and learns valuable social skills, gets good socialization, and gets used to crate training.





































first bath:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump-I wish I could help but I live too far away and I don't know how Victor would handle it. 
She is so cute! She needs some TLC.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd love to help too - but also too far (NY!). If you get desperate and need to reach out to out-of-staters, lmk! (Refs from local to me rescues as to home visit, refs, etc certainly available to you.)

The pictures are great - I especially love that first close up - those eyes are *amazing*. Absolutely speak to my soul.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sent on to my sister


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm in Dallas. Any chance someone could meet me halfway with the bow wow?

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## jejrn (Jan 20, 2011)

*Jax08 Sister*



Jax08 said:


> Sent on to my sister


Well I live in the Montgomery/Conroe area so I am not that far from Houston at all. I would love to foster her but I would be new at this. If your interested and need additional information just let me know!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey sis!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow what beautiful eyes! What is her temperment like now after a few days?


----------



## jejrn (Jan 20, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> hey sis!


Hey to you too! Thanks for sending me the links!


----------



## jejrn (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW she is beautiful and it is so sad that to find her in such a condition. Thank God for caring people.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!! I would like to keep Flora close at all possible but our rescue president does live in Dallas.

jejrn, thank you for offering and please visit our website and fill out an adoption application, indicate that you would like to foster Flora. Also, Jelpy, if you don't mind would you go ahead and do the same, just incase? We have an app in to foster her right now but we still need to do the reference checks and home visit, the lady also has pomeranians so not sure if it would work out.

First time fosters are perfectly fine as long as you are willing to learn the ropes! Flora does need a lot of attention right now.

Flora is doing very good. I dremeled her nails today and she didn't like it but she was tolerant. She has a healthy appetite and still really loves people and attention. I had her out in the lobby today and she kept going up to my friend and sitting nicely in front of him like she was waiting for a command or something. I will try and get a video of her tomorrow and post it.


----------



## fawndallas (Dec 22, 2010)

*What is the Status of this adorable girl?*

I would actually be interested in adoption. Please send me the status along with any additional information on her temperment now that she has been around awhile. Also, has she been spayed yet (need to plan as that will be the first thing done if she comes home to me).

If she made it to a foster home in Dallas all the better, as I will be there next week.

Please contact me at [email protected]


----------

